
Microsoft to stop producing Windows versions - Robadob
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-32658340
======
brudgers
Numbering the versions turned out to be problematic. That's why Windows 10 is
not Windows 9.

[http://www.businessinsider.com/windows-10-not-
windows-9-2014...](http://www.businessinsider.com/windows-10-not-
windows-9-2014-10)

------
pkstn
Microsoft is again on Apple's footsteps.. OS X.. :)

